

Ask HN: Cato's Hike - Programming for Kids on iPad and iPhone - druidsbane

Not many games take the player out of the game and make them think about it abstractly up front rather than controlling the player directly which is why this is so special!  Cato's Hike teaches kids, teens (and adults) basic coding and programming using a fun card-based interface.<p>The biggest problem I have is how to reach kids through the game.  I've added a manual, tutorials and more levels.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  Should I create video tutorials?  Write more articles?  I feel everytime that the first things kids do is skip the tutorial and go straight to the game and get lost.  When I'm around to help they get it, if they read a bit they get it as well.  Anyone else figure out how to deal with this in a game setting?<p>The current update added a manual and more UI tweaks, but I'm really excited for the next update which will add support for goto's as proxy for procedures :)  I think at that point I will have covered enough concepts!<p>https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/catos-hike-programming-logic/id574335479?ls=1&#38;mt=8<p>http://hwahba.com/catoshike
======
reumerd
Hello Hesham,

What a great idea and execution of this idea. Kind like a visual lego
mindstorms. Maybe the kids get better introduced if you show both screens at
the same time, so they can better relate the action with the reactions ;-).

This concept and game really relates well to our own product/platform we're
creating, letting children learn by doing and using visual building blocks to
teach how software works.

we want to ensure no one is left behind in the digital world and we don't get
a new social divide between the makers and users of the digital world.

if you're interested we have a few more details on our website and blog mostly
working under covers and with education institutes (schools, government,
universities)

<http://www.trnk.com> <http://blog.trnk.com>

------
infinityetc
This is a pretty good write-up on imagining the first steps of the first level
that can help the player understand the elements of the game.

<http://www.auntiepixelante.com/?p=465>

I am sorry that I haven't had a chance to try out the game, so you may have
already implemented some of this. The screenshots look good, though. Good
luck!

~~~
druidsbane
Thanks! Great read! I have tutorial levels but none as subtle as this :) I
hope that if I ever make a sequel or any other type of game to put that kind
of thought and detail into the first level. Certainly I tried with the
tutorials, but I'll see what I can do to edit the first levels of each "world"
:)

------
RBerenguel
I'll give it a look and write a review in whatsoniphone.com (I'm "editor"
there, in addition to the other million things I do for this and other sites.)
Drop me an email so I can send you feedback directly, if needed!

~~~
druidsbane
Thanks! I'll definitely ping you. While I realize that it does do the initial
things I wanted to get across I need to find a way to encourage their
engagement and going beyond simple solutions. Feedback will definitely be
welcome :)

~~~
RBerenguel
I (well, it's our goal in the editorial team, but I try to do my best to go
the extra mile) try to do my best to encourage quality games and apps as much
as I can with free reviews, promotions, interviews and whatever we can come
up. Anything that gets kids to program definitely gets my approval! I'll
install it later (now is lunch time) and give it a few go's.

